# [K3B] Impossible de graver un DVD-RW [RESOLU]

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à toute la communauté,

Cela faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas traîné par ici !

Je vous sollicite pour un pb que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, malgré quelques tentatives et recherches...

Ce problème est apparu depuis que je suis monté en version de KDE (avant, je ne l'avais pas)

Impossible de graver un DVD-RW, alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec les CD.

A priori, je suis en full libata.

Ma version de kdelibs : kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1 (4.3)

Ma version de K3B : app-cdr/k3b-1.91.0_rc2 (4)

plus de détail dans le log d'erreur de K3B :

```

Devices

-----------------------

Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.00 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R séquentiel, DVD-R double couche séquentiel, DVD+R double couche à saut, DVD-RAM, DVD RW à réinscription limitée, DVD-RW séquentiel, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R double couche, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96R, RAW/R96R, Réinscription restreinte, Saut de couche] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 1728929 (3540846592 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.91.0

KDE Version: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3)

QT Version:  4.5.3

Kernel:      2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identifikation : 'DVD RW AD-7170S '

Revision       : '1.00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite (current)

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1048576 = 1024 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Drive needs to reload the media to return to proper status.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Data does not fit on current disk.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Notice: -overburn is not expected to work with DVD/BD media.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Notice: Overburning active. Trying to write more than the official disk capacity.

Track 01: data  3376 MB        

Total size:     3376 MB = 1728929 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

Trying to clear drive status.

WARNING: Phys disk size 1 differs from rzone size 0! Prerecorded disk?

WARNING: Phys start: 196608 Phys end 196608

WARNING: Drive returns zero media size. Using media size from ADIP.

Blocks total: 1 Blocks current: 1 Blocks remaining: -1728928

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 2 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... /usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. reserve_track_rzone: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  53 00 00 00 00 00 1A 61 A1 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 C0

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) error refers to command part, bit ptr 0 (not valid) field ptr 0

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot open next track.

input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Writing  time:    0.033s

Average write speed 999.0x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 128 puts and 0 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

BURN-Free was not used.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=2 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -overburn -data -tsize=1728929s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

1728929

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

  0.03% done, estimate finish Mon Jun 21 10:23:57 2010

  0.06% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 22:49:34 2010

  0.09% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 18:53:29 2010

  0.12% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 16:51:42 2010

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid K3b data project -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bVU5818.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3byp5818.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bwN5818.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bNh5818.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid K3b data project -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bFn5818.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bRJ5818.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bTP5818.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bwy5818.tmp

```

Quoi d'autre à vérifier ?

Merci d'avance,

----------

## fribadeau

Bonjour,

Une remarque "stupide".

Tu es sûr que ton disque est vierge ?

Il te dit :

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> Track 01: data  3376 MB       
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Normalement, dans ce cas, K3B te propose automatiquement de l'effacer mais... Essaye via le menu, on ne sait jamais...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une remarque "stupide".
> 
> Tu es sûr que ton disque est vierge ?
> ...

 

ben on est peut être stupide tous les 2   :Laughing:   mais je me suis posé la même question.

D'une part, K3B ne me pose pas la question (alors qu'il le fait bien pour les CD RW), 

d'autre part, quand j'essaye d'effacer le disque à partir du menu, j'ai le message suivant (rien ne se passe après ce message) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérification du média
> 
> Found DVD RW à réinscription limitée medium
> ...

 

Je recommence en forçant le formatage. Là, cela fonctionne.

Mais quand j'essaye de graver quelquechose dessus, voici le log d'erreur :

```

Devices

-----------------------

Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.00 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R séquentiel, DVD-R double couche séquentiel, DVD+R double couche à saut, DVD-RAM, DVD RW à réinscription limitée, DVD-RW séquentiel, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R double couche, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Réinscription restreinte, Saut de couche] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 2149486 (4402147328 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.91.0

KDE Version: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3)

QT Version:  4.5.3

Kernel:      2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord: 2.1.1a57

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a57 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2009 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identifikation : 'DVD RW AD-7170S '

Revision       : '1.00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite (current)

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1048576 = 1024 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  4198 MB        

Total size:     4198 MB = 2149486 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

WARNING: Phys disk size 1 differs from rzone size 2297888! Prerecorded disk?

WARNING: Phys start: 196608 Phys end 196608

Blocks total: 2297888 Blocks current: 2297888 Blocks remaining: 148402

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 2 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... /usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. reserve_track_rzone: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  53 00 00 00 00 00 20 CC 6E 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 C0

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) error refers to command part, bit ptr 0 (not valid) field ptr 0

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot open next track.

input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Writing  time:    0.037s

Average write speed 999.0x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.002s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 128 puts and 0 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

BURN-Free was not used.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=2 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -overburn -data -tsize=2149486s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

2149486

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

  0.02% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 13:34:23 2010

  0.05% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 13:34:23 2010

  0.07% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 13:34:23 2010

  0.09% done, estimate finish Sun Jun 20 13:52:09 2010

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid L'incroyable Hulk -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bnV6354.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bNu6354.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bBE6354.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bUZ6354.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid L'incroyable Hulk -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bPw6354.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bQi6354.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bvn6354.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-thibaut/k3bUA6354.tmp

```

----------

## l_arbalette

n'y a-t-il vraiment personne qui ait une petite idée ?

----------

## Leander256

Tu n'as pas dû changer que de version de KDE... Ça me rappelle un problème un peu similaire, qui pourrait te donner des pistes: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-811247.html  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

effectivement, je n'ai pas changé que KDE...j'utilisais Konqueror avant, je suis passé à Dolphin, j'utilisais Kuickshow, maitenant c'est Gwenview....

bref, j'ai changé pas mal de choses à l'occasion du "nouveau" KDE, et tout ceci me donne entière satisfaction, à part quelques détails du style 'je suis toujours infoutu de changer mon thème KDM sans passer par une ligne de commande et le fichier de conf', mais ça viendra après la gravure propre d'un DVD-RW !

pour en venir au thread que tu me proposes, je l'avais déjà consulté, et c'est pourquoi j'ai cru bon de préciser que j'étais bien en full libata sans être trop sûr que ça pouvait avoir un quelconque impact...(j'y suis passé après la lecture de cette discussion, mais ça n'a rien changé)

cela étant dit, j'ai peut-être quand même merdé quelquechose ?

Notamment, je ne comprend pas ce que veut dire XavierMiller par *Quote:*   

>  enlève les "persistent rules" de udev, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre

 

y-a-t-il autre chose lié à cette migration qui pourrait expliquer mon problème ?

Encore une fois, et à la différence du pb rencontré par Trevoke qui ne gravait plus du tout, je peux graver sans souci des CD RW....C'est juste mon DVD-RW qui ne passe pas (je n'ai pas testé autre chose, parceque je n'ai pas trop envie de gaspiller les disques !)

----------

## Leander256

Effectivement si tu es bien en full libata (avec toutes les options spécifiées dans le guide de El_Goretto) et que tu as bien désactivé le support IDE, je ne sais pas trop quoi te conseiller.

Pour cette histoire de "persistent rules" il s'agit du fait qu'udev crée des liens symboliques /dev/cdrom1 et /dev/dvd1 au lieu de /dev/cdrom et /dev/dvd . Certaines applications ne cherchent que /dev/cdrom et ça leur pose problème. Ça se règle en effaçant des lignes dans le fichier /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules . Mais ça m'étonnerait que ton problème soit lié.

----------

## l_arbalette

Oui, je viens de revérifier, j'ai bien respecté toutes les étapes.

Le seul point sur lequel je ne suis pas totalement sûr, c'est ;

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour les disques optiques, passer par hal+dbus, ou bien amusez vous avec les règles udev.... 

 

parce que je ne suis pas sûr de ce que cela peut bien vouloir dire.

Pour mes disques durs, je suis bien passé à la gestion par les LABELS, le noyau est proprement configuré et nettoyé de toute mention à des drivers IDE...

Et voici comment est "paramétré" mon graveur par udev j'imagine :

```
# ls -lha /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 juin  26  2010 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
```

----------

## l_arbalette

hummm....c'est résolu, mais çe ne me convient qu'à moitié !

j'ai essayé de triturer les options auxquelles je ne touche jamais...au cas où.

Et ça marche en forçant l'application de gravure à growisofs, qui d'habitude est paramétré sur "auto" et choisit à priori automatiquement cdrecord.

Donc ça fonctionne, mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi le système n'est plus capable de choisir en auto le bon programme (à supposer que c'est ce qu'il se passait quand ça fonctionnait) ou alors pourquoi cdrecord ne fonctionne plus ?

Je passe le sujet en résolu, mais si quelqu'un à une piste d'explication, ça serait intéressant !

----------

